# Trapping mishaps



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Thought I'd share my mishap today when I was out checking traps. The slimy road pulled me into the ditch and I was STUCK! A call to my brother and he came out to help and a couple of broken chains and tow straps we called my nephew to bring more tow chains and straps and another truck. After a couple more broken chains and straps and a lot of digging and five hours later I was finally on my way home.
Hopefully some of you guys will share some of your own mishaps, to make me feel a little better. Lol.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

pay attention guys, this is what texting and driving will get you.............. :wink2: LOL


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

That is a lot of thick nasty mud.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

glad you got out, that looked like a mess to work with.....

I do not have pictures.....I buried myself in sugar sand at a wild life management area here in South Florida. hand dug the frame free with a plastic coffee can with handle because I took the axe/shovel out of truck the night before. all I had was a 5 gallon bucket which I proceeded to collect pine cones and Malaluca "spelling" Tree branches eventually making a train track to back out, also lucky I had a few large pieces of cardboard for the front tires to roll on to keep from sinking in the loose sand.

one of the trips into the woods a smaller deer had stepped into one of my tracks probably yucking it up watching the show......deer = 1 ole jimbo =0

that took me about 6 hours and all of my water when free I sat in a shaded area watched my fingers twist into pretzels from the digging..... man that one hurt!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Now pay attention folks--- that's the proper way to install ******* undercoating.lol

awprint:


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

ha ha and if some gets on top........no charge!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thought you said trapping, looks to me like you have a ditching contract for the highways dept. though I think they use different tires. No breaks from this crew HA !!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

"The slimy road pulled me into the ditch and I was STUCK" LOL

Wayne from the first pic and looking at the tracks behind your truck, looks like you DROVE into that ditch, lmao


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I hate it when that happens. in fact I hate it so much it has been 20 years since I'VE gotten stuck and had to be a walkin dude. when I was young I used to put myself in those situations and tear up my truck, way more often then I care to admit. maybe it's true , with age comes wisdom, because I do so ,no longer.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Lol, PW, that's where the truck came to a stop, slid off the about 200 ft back up the road and kept trying to pop it out. I had to stop for a washed out gully ahead of me. Once I stopped and lost momentum it was over.
I usually get stuck once a year to where I need pulled out. At least I got it over with early this year. Lol


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

OK, boys. I wasn't trapping but almost got trapped in one scary adventure in an old Datsun pickup: http://thinkingafield.org/2015/02/perilous-ice-fishing-on-lake-erie.html


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Ya gotta look on the positive side of things Wayne--- at least ya didn't park it on its side in a deep ditch like Miller did a couple seasons ago.

Lets see now--- when was the laast time I was stuck somewhere?-------------------------------------------- Hummmm---------- Oh, I remember now-------------------------------- I don't get stuck-------------- I drive a Ford FSB.--- LOL.

awprint:


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

It happened because you had your goofy tow mirrors out while not towing. It was karma. . The truck gods frown upon that.

In all seriousness these things happen! Trust me you aren't alone and now you have a good story. Beautiful country down there. I need to make it to that part of the state sometime. I live up in Ft Collins.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pilot (Jan 17, 2015)

That's a pretty place to get stuck. Lots of nice scenery while you wait. :smile:


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Always stinks to get stuck that bad. Very pretty country.

Last year my uncle completely high centered his F150 4x4 on a big snow bank. All 4 tires where off the ground by more than a foot. I ended up crawling under the truck and slowly digging out all the snow to get the tires back on to the ground. Took us over a hour to dig out since all I had was a Gerber Gorge Folding Shovel. That little pack shovel has been great for trapping seasons. Works pretty well for pounding through semi frozen ground too.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

By the lack of response to my previous post on this thread, I must assume I didn't do a good job with the post. So here's another try describing my "trapping" mishap.

Within a few minutes, I noticed a large crack in the ice and said to Tom, "We better get out of here." He turned the wheel but it was too late. Down to the bottom of Lake Erie.

Here's a line to the story: http://thinkingafield.org/2015/02/perilous-ice-fishing-on-lake-erie.html


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Lucky to get outta that one--- it could have turned real ugly real fast.

Hope Ruger doesn't see that post. His truck is pretty muddy--- and well--- he might be think'in that looks like a great ******* car wash.lol--------------------- hope hes not headed for a lake.lol.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sorry Glen, I looked at it and it brought back memories from ice fishing days. How much water did it sink in?


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

glenway said:


> By the lack of response to my previous post on this thread, I must assume I didn't do a good job with the post. So here's another try describing my "trapping" mishap.
> 
> Within a few minutes, I noticed a large crack in the ice and said to Tom, "We better get out of here." He turned the wheel but it was too late. Down to the bottom of Lake Erie.
> 
> Here's a line to the story: http://thinkingafield.org/2015/02/perilous-ice-fishing-on-lake-erie.html


 that's fishing.sometimes you catch the fish ,sometimes you feed the fish!

glad you escaped.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad your Ok, ggod thing it was a Datsun, anything heavier you might be here.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

It was only about 6-feet under the ice.

My buddy, Tom, did one of the dumbest things I've ever seen anyone do and I'm not talking about falling through; that was on both of us!

But, as we got to shore, Tom noticed the lights were still on. Because the truck was sinking slowly, he figured it would be a good idea to run back across the fragile ice and get his keys. He pulled it off and remarked how stupid it was.

The truck was totaled by the insurance company so he got a good check. They paid for the recovery including the skin diver and crane operator, too. He drove that truck for years after that with no issues.

I told him we should hide one of the photos of the incident somewhere under the seat for the next owner. We never did it, though.

My buddy, Frank, had to call me in the evening telling us how many fish he caught.

Yippee for him was all I could think.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Oh, Glenway your post made me feel so much better, glad to see some others share the experiences.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That was the idea. Here's another. Last spring turkey hunting. I've already shared it here, but for those that want a chuckle at my misfortune, you can skip the hunt and go to the 5:15 mark. If you haven't seen the hunt, it was my first bird with some new Winchester Long Beard ammo.

Two -wheel drive in deep mud: 




I had new tires put on it this *fall* and I sure heard about the mud under there.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That's a great turkey, and I bet it was a great feeling when you had all 4 tires on solid ground.


----------



## okiegobblers (Feb 20, 2015)

Good video of the hunt. Thank goodness for John Deer!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes good old solid ground.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank goodness for John Deer! And, good neighbors.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great video Glen, I too love the old JDs. that plow furrow is real straight....lol


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That ol' B really impressed me. That's back in the day when horsepower wasn't contrived. I have a 25-hp lawn mower and that JD with its 12 drawbar ponies would drag the mower to never, never land - and back!


----------

